# Pensacola Pier Report?



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how the fishing has been the past couple of days on the pier? I'm thinking about riding out there after work and just want to make sure it's worth it..


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

You never know until you go man. It could be dead for a day, and be on fire the next.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

very true...guess i'll give it a shot


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

I was out there this morning until 10am.....one nice king( 35-40lbs.),several smaller kings,and lots of cobia jigs being eaten by the toothy critters. Ben(kingling) called me at work (2pm ) he had just caught a 25 lb. Cobra......his 2nd 2011 model.....way to go Ben.... No bait,water was good for fishing...just had to wait for the fog/clouds to burn off.....Go for it ...!!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I was out there yesterday. When I got to the end, there were 5 kings on the deck. 3 guys were hooked up. Watched a nice one fall off the gaff right at the rail. 1.5 hours later as I was leaving, I saw one on the deck at the draw. That was 3 pm to 4:30.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah that one at the rail was mine..just glad my friend did not get stuck with the gaff it hit him in the head lol....anything today?


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

I was there from 4:30pm to 7:30 pm caught two small Spanish it was dead.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I went out their tonight for a walk and saw a guy dragging a 40ish LB cobia to his car. Other than that just saw some small spanish.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

sniper said:


> I went out their tonight for a walk and saw a guy dragging a 40ish LB cobia to his car. Other than that just saw some small spanish.


If the guy you are referring to with the cobia was short and young with an aqua colored pelagic hat, That is Ben Arnold, aka Kingling. That was his second of the year :thumbsup:

Heres the link: http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about8891.html


----------

